# Insulation Thickness - Various Motorhomes



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This was in a German Motorhome mag a while back, its not meant to prove anything, just thought some might be interested..

Wall and floor thicknesses from various (mainly) German motorhomes inc external & internal skins...

Dethleffs Advantage
Roof - 34 mm
Walls - 34 mm
Floor - 42 mm

Ci Riviera
Roof - 34 mm
Walls - 31mm
Floor - 77mm

Hymer B Class CL (Single floor)
Roof - 35mm
Walls - 35mm
Floor - 47mm

Arca M
Roof - 45mm
Walls - 45mm
Floor - 52mm

Frankia
Roof - 38mm
Walls - 34mm
Inner Floor - 20mm
Outer Floor - 36mm

Euramobil Terrestra
Roof - 32mm
Walls - 30mm
Inner Floor - 22mm
Outer Floor - 38mm

Carthago Chic
Roof - 40mm
Walls - 40mm
Inner Floor - 17mm
Outer Floor - 40mm

Concorde Charisma
Roof - 45mm
Walls - 45mm
Inner Floor - 43mm
Outer Floor - 41mm

Phoenix
Roof - 45mm
Walls - 45mm
Inner Floor - 41mm
Outer Floor - 46mm

Perhaps you could add some more models if you know any?



Pete


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I think that there is more to this than just thickness, as the thermal properties are more important than thickness when it comes to heat retention. Also the thickest is possibly not the strongest depending on how and what is laminated into the panels.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Jezport said:


> I think that there is more to this than just thickness, as the thermal properties are more important than thickness when it comes to heat retention. Also the thickest is possibly not the strongest depending on how and what is laminated into the panels.


Plus, 2 flloors are better than one.

Frankia and Esterel have As you pointed out Aluminium laminated into them (Stronger and will not rot like wood).

TM


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Oh, according to that my hymer was better insulated than my Eura?
I would on that basis ignore the specs lol. My Eura kept much warmer this winter and was much cooler than my Hymer was in 40C French Sun.

The Eura Insulation is far superior in my opinion.

Karl


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Insulation*

Going off at a slight tangent. 
When I decided to install various electrical items to our Autosleeper Polensa cable runs were achieved by simply removing fridge vents etc and feeding the cables along the inner sides and rear.
We then changed to our current van the La Strada (German) and I tried the same trick. 
Absolutely a no win the gap between outer skin and inner lining is solid insulation.

Steve


----------

